# V E On Ideal World



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

just channel hoping and Vostok Europe are on ideal world!

The prices :swoon: give me an old Boctok any day!


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

I'd love to know what they're saying to sell it.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Hah!... Those prices are just ridiculous Â£485 for an Energia??!!! :rofl2:


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

shadowninja said:


> I'd love to know what they're saying to sell it.


Well, it begins with 'a load of old b' and finishes with 'ollocks'.

For example: "Vostok began production in 1942, producing watches for the military... you can't buy heritage like that."

Can't we? Then what are you selling and why are you mentioning it? :rofl:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

AbingtonLad said:


> Can't we? Then what are you selling and why are you mentioning it? :rofl:


...they might be right as they are selling Vostok Europe and not russian Vostoks...


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

those channels are the TV equivalent of water boarding


----------



## funtimefrankie (Sep 8, 2009)

sheepshearer said:


> those channels are the TV equivalent of water boarding


Problem is there is a strange addiction you end up getting to home shopping channels and it gets even worse when you start wondering how you ever survived without a blanket with sleeves or nicer dicer!

Mind you the worst one for me is the V Channel (664). The watch commander just makes me laugh with the way he pronounces things.

Frank


----------



## Big Dave (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi, just joined this forum as i have purchased the afore mentioned Vostok Energia 2 .

However i didn't buy it from Ideal World TV but i did see it on there and it made me want one.

Their price was Â£480 but i reckon that's because they were allowing you to buy it in 4 installments.

I got mine from Russianwatches.co.uk for a mere Â£361 with free next day tracked delivery.

Anyway here it is.





































I love it, its very chunky and weighs a whopping 270g.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I like it! It's a big lump of steel! When I joined the forum I thought that was a huge watch, I soon learned it's actually not, there is much bigger. The new VEs are 47mm (the Anchar and the Caspian Sea Monster).

I really like that bracelet too!


----------



## Big Dave (Nov 9, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> I like it! It's a big lump of steel! When I joined the forum I thought that was a huge watch, I soon learned it's actually not, there is much bigger. The new VEs are 47mm (the Anchar and the Caspian Sea Monster).
> 
> I really like that bracelet too!


It's the thickest bracelet i have come across, I'm sure it's made from Russian T-34 tank tracks :shocking:


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Can't bear to watch something like that if it's akin to the V Channel, so can someone give me a nudge if they start selling the VE Maxim Gorky for Â£150(ish) :thumbsup:

It'll be a cold day in hell before they drop to that!

Happy hunting.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> Can't bear to watch something like that if it's akin to the V Channel, so can someone give me a nudge if they start selling the VE Maxim Gorky for Â£150(ish) :thumbsup:


â‚¬300 (about 250 quid) is the cheapest I've seen... I don't think I remember anyone on the forum with one too, so not much change of ctaching one on the sales forum...

You can get an Arktica for Â£150 though, if I remember right that was the other VE you liked


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

This Vostok Expdetion was brought online for under Â£200. Ideal world prices for the V E range imho are far to high


----------

